# choctawhatchee bay



## flounder pounder 1 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

holy smokes


----------



## flounder pounder 1 (Sep 29, 2012)

still trying to figure out how to post pics


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Slayed em, nice catch....


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

open a photobucket account and file all your pictures on there, then all you have to do i click a button and paste the pics in the thread.


----------



## flounder pounder 1 (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks ill try that


----------



## Bayfisher95 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ive been trying to find them like that around Choctawhatchee for 3yrs...maybe one day.

Good Haul!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

any flat near the mouth of a bayou should hold them rite now, I think the tide is moving out pretty good at night, they just wait for stuff at the mouths to eat.


----------

